# Spassss Mareeens



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

View attachment 959931819


Here is a sketch my 6 year old did the other day.

Note: The SM Chainsword and Orksie Heavy-stubber 

I laughed


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

That is the greatest space marine artwork that this forum has ever produced. Easily a contender for the Mark of Fulgrim.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the expression of the space marine. OxO


----------



## Tarkon (Jun 5, 2011)

Hehe, great job spawn of Edmund 

keep it up!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Blood Ravens*

This is the scene from the Dawn of War game, with the Blood Raven *SM* standing at the top of the hill. The Orks are charging up. Note: Ork wearing goggles and Ork with cigar in mouth.
OK, so the *SM* has *UM* markings, but my son likes Ultramareeeens

View attachment 959931864


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Kick Orksie Butt*

View attachment 959931865


OK, on the left is an *UM* Standard-Bearer. Note all the oath papers. :biggrin:
The middle picture is actually a Landspeeder. The top right is a Thunderhawk.
Bottom right is a Chaplain with his Crozius, and far bottom right is an *SM* on a motorbike.
:yahoo:


----------

